# Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs



## ajotas (23. Mai 2013)

Moin,

wurde hier von einem User drauf hingewiesen, der Fisch auf dem Foto sei ein Lachs oder ein Hybrid.

Erst recht sicher, dass es eine Mefo ist, kamen mir nun doch leichte Zweifel. Müsst ich mich festlegen, bliebe ich bei Mefo. 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*

Auf Foto 2 kommt er mir vor wie ein Lachs , aber ich kann mich auch irren.
Hatte letztens nen Hybrid, der sah auch wie nen Lachs aus. Foto poste ich lieber nicht. Sonst kommen wieder Leute die einen anprangern und sagen wieso schlägst du so einen Lachs ab usw.


----------



## Grönländer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*

Was sind denn die Gründe, die euch bewegen, zu denken, dass es sich hier um einen Lachs(hybrid) handeln könnte? Sowas entscheidet man ja schließlich nicht einfach aus dem Bauch heraus  - und es gibt ja für solche Fälle das ein oder andere Merkmal zur Unterscheidung...ich bin der Meinung, dass da ne MeeFo abgelichtet wurde (bzw. zwei)  Greetz!


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*

Jo ist ne MeFo .


----------



## ajotas (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*



Grönländer schrieb:


> Was sind denn die Gründe, die euch bewegen, zu denken, dass es sich hier um einen Lachs(hybrid) handeln könnte? Sowas entscheidet man ja schließlich nicht einfach aus dem Bauch heraus  - und es gibt ja für solche Fälle das ein oder andere Merkmal zur Unterscheidung...ich bin der Meinung, dass da ne MeeFo abgelichtet wurde (bzw. zwei)  Greetz!




Ja, schon richtig. Aber die Unterscheidung ist nun nicht immer ganz leicht und beschriebene bekannte Unterscheidungsmerkmale sind nicht immer eindeutig und könne im Einzelfall auch sogar eher mal genau anders liegen.

Allein schon das Thema Schwanzwurzel / eingebuchtete Schwanzflosse, Schuppengröße, Punkte oberhalb/unterhalb Seitenlinie anhand von Fotos.


----------



## MeFo_83 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*

Kannst beruhigt sein, ist ne mefo. sicher!!
hab dir mal ne hilfe rausgesucht.
allein die maulspalte ist auf deinem bild ja schon schräge, mal abgesehen von den punkten.
#h


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*

Mefo. Eindeutiger geht es jawohl nicht mehr. Wer da noch Bestimmungsschwierigkeiten hat, sollte mal sein Sehvermögen untersuchen lassen.


----------



## Rosi (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*

Also ich finde, die entscheidenden Unterschiede kann man überhaupt nicht erkennen. Dafür sind die Fotos zu schlecht. Obwohl ich sie romantisch finde. Für eine exakte Unterscheidung muß doch die Schwanzwurzel sichtbar sein und die Schwanzflosse. Der Maulspalte nach ist es eine Mefo.


----------



## ajotas (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*



Findling schrieb:


> Mefo. Eindeutiger geht es jawohl nicht mehr. Wer da noch Bestimmungsschwierigkeiten hat, sollte mal sein Sehvermögen untersuchen lassen.



Null Gehalt der Beitrag, trotzdem danke.


----------



## ajotas (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*

nochmal größere Fotos gemäß Wunsch. Allerdings hat sich für mich alles beantwortet. Nichtsdestrotz bin ich der Meinung, dass pauschale Urteile anhand der gängigen Kriterien nicht unbedingt immer in die richtige Richtung führen.


----------



## Sneep (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*

Hallo,

bitte nicht wieder einen Hybriden daraus machen.
Nur weil man sich nicht zwischen 2 Arten unterscheiden kann, muss es kein Hybride sein.

Ich bewundere alle, die sich anhand der Fotos für eine MF entscheiden.

Wer den Fisch als MF bestimmt, sollte das anhand von harten Merkmalen auch belegen können.

Mit den harten Merkmalen hapert es auf den Fotos aber gewaltig.

Unterschiede zwischen Lachs und MF:

Maulspalte:
Beim Lachs bis zum Auge, bei der Forelle bis hinter das Auge.

Schwanzflosse: 
Beim Lachs weit aufgezogen wie bei einem gleichschenkeligem Dreieck, bei der MF verlaufen Ober-und Unterkannte viel paralleler.

Bepunktung:
Beim Lachs schwarze Flecken überwiegend vorne und oberhalb der Seitenlinie, bei der MF am gesamten Körper. MF häufig mit kreisrunden Punken auf den Kiemendeckeln.

Jetzt frage ich mich, welche harten Merkmale sind auf den Bildern zweifelsfrei zu erkennen?

Mir reichen die Bilder für eine sichere Bestimmung jedenfalls nicht aus.

Hätte der Fänger den Fisch auf den Boden gelegt und direkt von oben fotografiert, wäre die Diskussion schon beendet.

Es spricht einiges für MF, aber eine sichere Bestimmung ist etwas anderes.

SNEEp


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bitte nicht wieder einen Hybriden daraus machen.
> Nur weil man sich nicht zwischen 2 Arten unterscheiden kann, muss es kein Hybride sein.
> ...




|good:


----------



## ajotas (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*

Und wenn ich suche, finde ich jede Menge Lachse und Meerforellen auf Fotos, wo das Maulspaltenkritierum für mich überhaupt nicht brauchbar ist. Auch die Schwanzflosse ist nicht immer alleinig eindeutig. Meine Meinung


----------



## 0din (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*

Mit unter ist es auch nicht mehr möglich dies ohne Gen Test genau zu bestimmen.Mefos können auch z.B rote Punkte bekommen.Wenn Sie lange im Fluß leben passen die sich an.Mefos können sich auch mit Bachforellen kreuzen raus kommen dann Bachforellen.Ein Vereinskollege hat letzde Woche eine Forelle mit so nem Sender und einer Telefonnummer drauf gefangen.Ich war mir sicher das das eine Bachforelle gewesen ist,alle Merkmale hatte sie!aber als wir da anriefen und die Nummer von dem Markiertem Fisch mit einer Liste verglichen wurde sagte man uns das es eine Meerforelle sei.Ohne diese Antenne hätten wir die abgeschlagen und mitgenommen .


----------



## Franky (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*

Moin...
Ich hatte schon vor ein paar Tagen das Foto gesehen gehabt und - man möge mir verzeihen - auf den ersten Blick "Lachs" gedacht. Bauchgefühl halt...
Jetzt hatte ich heute Nachmittag mir das Bild noch mal angeschaut und mit vielen Fotos "verglichen"....
Für mich gibt es mehr Anhaltspunkte, die mehr für meinen "Lachs"  sprechen, als für Mefo...
Die Kopfform - Mefos haben i. d. R. "bulligere" Köpfe, wirken "kompakter" als jenes Exemplar. Insgesamt wirkt der Bursche eher "schlank", ohne "dürr" zu sein...
Die Rückenflosse ist bei der Mefo kürzer als beim Lachs und eher "gerade" nicht nicht leicht konkav, wie es auf dem Foto anmutet.
Die Maulspalte geht mir nicht weit genug bis hinter das Auge - täuscht die Perspektive? Desweiteren fehlen mir ein paar mehr Pünktchen auf den Kiemendeckeln.
Festlegen will und kann ich mich nicht zu 100%, aber nach Mefo sieht mir das auf dem Foto nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## Sneep (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*



0din schrieb:


> Mit unter ist es auch nicht mehr möglich dies ohne Gen Test genau zu bestimmen.Mefos können auch z.B rote Punkte bekommen.Wenn Sie lange im Fluß leben passen die sich an.Mefos können sich auch mit Bachforellen kreuzen raus kommen dann Bachforellen.Ein Vereinskollege hat letzde Woche eine Forelle mit so nem Sender und einer Telefonnummer drauf gefangen.Ich war mir sicher das das eine Bachforelle gewesen ist,alle Merkmale hatte sie!aber als wir da anriefen und die Nummer von dem Markiertem Fisch mit einer Liste verglichen wurde sagte man uns das es eine Meerforelle sei.Ohne diese Antenne hätten wir die abgeschlagen und mitgenommen .



Hallo,

Meerforellen mögen vieles können, eines können sie aber nicht.
Sie können sich nicht mit einer BF kreuzen. Kreuzen kann ich nur 2 verschiedene Arten. MF und BF sind aber eine Art.
Es stimmt auch nicht, dass dann die Nachkommen zu BF werden. Je nach den Bedingungen im Gewässer entscheiden die Forellen, ob sie zu MF smoltifizieren. Dabei ist es unerheblich ob die Eltern BF oder MF waren.
Genetisch lassen BF und MF sich nicht unterscheiden, da es sich wie gesagt um eine Art handelt.

Eine Markierung sagt nur etwas zur Form der Forelle aus, wenn derjenige der markiert den Unterschied sicher erkennt und das ist sehr schwierig. Es gibt nur Farbunterschiede und die sind immer sehr unsicher.

Bei einer adulten Forelle mit  roten Punkten und/oder roter Fettflosse ist immer von einer BF auszugehen!

Häufig sind solche Fische sogenannte Flussforellen, d.h. sie wandern in den Rhein, aber nicht ins Meer. 
Man kann solche Flussforellen nachweisen, wenn man die Schuppen auf Strontium untersucht. Im Meer nimmmt der Fisch bedeutend mehr Strontium auf.
Die Übergänge BF und MF sind viel fließender als früher gedacht.

Auf dem Foto  sieht man eine dieser Flussforellen. Der Fisch kann aufgrund des geringen  Strontiumgehaltes nicht im Meer gewesen sein. Er hat zwar viele Merkmale einer MF im Laichkleid, aber man achte auf die rötlichen Flecken und die rötliche Fettflosse.

Wenn ich einen Fischereibiologen frage ob das eine BF oder eine MF ist, wird er mir sagen, das sei eine "Europäische Forelle".
Ein durchschnittlicher Angler ist nicht in der Lage eine MF im Süsswasser sicher zu bestimmen.
Das ist um so fataler, als beide Formen der Forelle ganz unterschiedlichen Schutzstatus haben.

sneep


----------



## 0din (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bestimmung Lachs-Mefo oder Mefo-Lachs*

Hallo Sneep,
Du hast da absolut recht Sie können sich nicht kreuzen.
Mann lernt halt nie aus und ich habe mich falsch informiert.
gruss


----------

